# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Samsung j5

## gatokratoras

Πωλείται samsung j5 με σπασμενη οθονη κατα τα αλλα λειτουργει μια χαρα 20 ευρώ. Επικοινωνία b.tsampazoglou@gmail.com

----------

